# Autosleeper Surrey wind out awning fabric cut in places



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi
I have recently purchased a 2008 Autosleeper Marquis Surrey on a Mercedes 315cdi Automatic Chassis, from Marquis Northants who at present are trying their very best to sort the problem out. I have no gripes what so ever with the Dealership they have been brilliant in every aspect.
Can any one else offer any advice. 
On taking delivery of the vehicle at my home, when running through the hand over we came to the wind out awning that is fitted recessed as standard on this model. Having wound out the awning approx 1 meter it soon became very obvious that their was a problem with the awning fabric, it had cuts approx 1 to 1.5" long long in a row from front to back, approx 6 in qty then their would be a space of about a foot moving along the width of the awning, then the same again and once again a further ft along the same again. Delivery was not accepted and the Motorhome was returned to Marquis Northants. Any ideas what make and model of awning is fitted to this unit? may be able to search for a build diagram. What is involved in fitting a new complete unit or just fabric, if the problem can be resolved that has cut the fabric. Dealer has agreed to do the work without any reservation what so ever. But has advised will take up to 6 hours to do any comments would be appreciated. interested to hear from the factory on this problem. have they come across it before?. Would like to take delivery as soon as ever possible.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stop worrying and let the dealer get on with it would be my suggestion.   

It sounds as though you have developed a good relationship with him (always wise :wink:  ) so take along a box of biccies for the mechanics to have with their morning coffee (another wise move 8)), and fret no further.

Dave


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Dave.

More than happy for dealer to resolve as a retired engineer myself, more of an interest to find out what may have caused the problem.

Regarding biccies having not taken delivery yet of our first Motorhome, taking a box a round trip of 186 miles, would mean the Technicians would probably have more tea breaks which would mean even further delays, however once repaired may just consider your advice.


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi
Just an update

10/10 marks for John and his team at Marquis Northants, they have returned my vehicle 24 hours earlier than promised, with a brand new awning fitted, and a tank full of diesel for my trouble.
Well done Marquis Northants

Derek


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Derek

Pleased to hear that.   

I suggest you put a similar post in "Company Reports".

Service like that deserves a permanent vote of thanks, and it will get lost on this thread.

Dave


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Derek

Hi just the man I am looking for!!!! I am thinking of purchasing the Mercedes Surrey, but have heard it 'rolls about a lot' as I have a husband who gets sick on a water bed (joke) can you tell me if rolling is a problem. Also, if you have time would you please give us your comments on the 'Surrey' Bed making, living, and bathroom space. I thank you in advance for this info as I do NOT want to make an expensive mistake. Congrats on getting the awning sorted, Marquis are good at after sales service.

Anyone else reading this post with comments re the Surrey I would be obliged! THe rolling could be a serious setback, however dealer says the newer models have a chassis that does not roll.

Puzzled


Shirley


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi

Yes you do get roll, but nothing to worry about rear air suspension would help this .

We could not get on with the layout of the Surrey once the bed was made up to a double you could not move about.

So we upgraded our Surrey to a Berkshire 4 berth auto just perfect with a large end lounge and yes once the bed is made up you still have plenty of room, just perfect for us and cannot fault it.

We have a towbar fitted and tow a smart car on a Bantam trailer with mover fitted, in our opinion the perfect set up.

Take care

Delboy


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

Tks for info

We liked the Surrey and use single beds!!! so no problems. Anything else you can tell us - good or bad - we are upgrading from a Pollensa just for a bit of luxury

Lambert


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re Surrey*

Hi Lambert

You will enjoy the Surrey, and even better still you will certainly approve of the Mercedes Engine. And whats more no clutch judder.

Have you gone for the Automatic model ours is Auto.

When do you take delivery?

Take care

Delboy


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

*Re: Re Surrey*

Hi Delboy

Yes we have just agreed to go for the Surrey. The passenger bed side we are going to get Autosleepers to fit a small bar. They made me a little clip on table - fabulous for a cup of tea or putting my make up on - so can utilise the table. Am a little concerned about the size of the Surrey, we currently have a great Pollensa, however wanted to go for more luxury and comfort. Any assistance you feel may be useful I would be greatful!!!

Shirley


----------

